# Cuffley and its surrounds.



## sennelager66 (Sep 30, 2011)

Getting out and PB hunting is becoming a drug for me. Camera battery charged, rucksack containing assorted drinks and food - check. Iphone torch app downloaded and tested , shorts and t-shirt packed into the car. Laptop and dongle for back up referencing if needed, and the full A-Z of Hertfordshire bought and rough databasing of sites not yet viewed were roughly plotted onto the relevant pages. It all sounds great and i only had the hurdle of getting over a night shift first. 

12 hours later i sat back after shift and planned which way to approach this. I decided to work from the West of Cuffley and walk eastwards taking in the sites of Tanfield Stud Farm through to Cheshunt Park Farm. All in all with the explore, obstacles and fun and documentation of the finds, i eventually rolled up to the car some 8 hours later. I then fell asleep for 4 hours before deciding to go home. 

I had previously visited the area with a less logical approach and failed to find some of the Pb's or was refused access to Cheshunt Park Farm on the premise that it was private land. This time i was directed to the Farmer who owned the land and he was really keen with my objectives and gave me permission to explore. Happy days at the end of a testing walk through some impossible wooded areas, walking in areas of the woods on farmland and turning back due to disturbing the dogs, some lush open ground, the public bridle paths, private no go areas and the refreshing long walk along Gammons Lane. Oh and there was a failure to find some AT blocks due to dense undergrowth that was more overgrowth and the very heady smell of a baited fox trap containing decomposing pigeons and hens. It turned my stomach and in the heat of a fine day who could blame me.

Anyhow onto the photos and less about me:

*ANTI TANK BLOCKS EDOBID: 8479*

Located between the railbridge and Cuffley Brook is a fine set of AT blocks. In fact the best grouping that i have found yet in my short space of time detailing this growing passion of mine. The approach to the underpass from the east involves a steady falling gradient until just past the bridge of Cuffley Brook. It levels out and driving under the bridge i parked up and walked back to the fine row of AT blocks which stand in a solumn row guarding the bridge.

Two lone blocks sat on the left under the bridge as i approached from Newgate Street Village 











Heading out towards Cuffley Brook from the underpass / railway bridge. How is it i can get so excited about concrete!!




The end of the road and at the bridge - Two AT blocks sat at the other side of the entrance to a driveway. 










The continuation of the roadblock on the other side of Newgate Street Bridge. 





Nipping over the gate and running parallel to the rail embankment.






























Back into the car and parking up closer to the start of the walk. Parking in the housing estate i referenced the first PB i had missed last time out and took my maps, iphone for the GPS locator, ciggies, a bottle of drink, pen and camera and set off. Little did i know how long this short walk would take me.

One i missed from the earlier trip out. Better prepped and using Google Earth as i walked around i stumbled more than found this.

*EDOBID: 3517 / type 22*





















After inspecting the debris in the entrance, i cleared away some broken glass and crawled in limbo style. 











A luxury room with a view:










The final satisfied view of the PB which has a commanding low level view of the field.






The next site to visit was a complete failure for me and the real prize i was after. * EDOBID: 1463* I crawled under the fencing and up through the outcrop of trees which fall just short of the view into St Lawrence Farm. I painstakingly almost reached the end of the run of trees and found no evidence of the Machine Gun Emplacement which i couldn't frankly miss. There was signs of smashed concrete and losing faith with me being undiscovered by a person riding up and down the brow of the hill i gave up (chickened out), and crawled back onto the copse of trees and safety. I then followed the line of trees and ditch heading out to Bread and Cheese Lane where my next PB was sat. 

The view in the woods which i might add was private ground and a real pleasure to walk. IS THIS AN AT DITCH?





















*ANTI TANK BLOCK EDOBID: 8665*

Sat on the side of Bread and Cheese Lane and butting up against a Type 27 PB. Almost lost in the shadows of the trees lining each side of the road i can understand how invasion troops could stumble on this PB and roadblock if not sending the reconnaissance troops today.































At last into open ground and the cool refreshing breeze on such a hot day. I love this set of photos personally for the lush autumnal colours and the contrast of the shadows. From the EDoB the PB and surrounding area has been cut back since the reference photo and i managed to photograph the brick shuttered AT blocks. 

*5 ANTI TANK BLOCKS EDOBID: 8895 AND A Type 22 EDOBID: 3518*






















A view of the brick shuttered AT blocks.




















*ANTI TANK BLOCKS EDOBID: 8480*


























After the walk along Gannon's Lane and after hitting tarmac for the first time in what seemed ages i made my way back to Cheshunt Park Farm for a second and hopefully more successful visit. The last time i visited this site i wasn't granted permission and was informed it was private land. Access was therefore denied. This time i walked up to the same lady and with a glint of recognition and a wry smile she passed me over to the farmers wife. I explained what i was doing and was asked to seek permission from he husband who was busy lifting up the huge bundles of plastic wrapped hay. He stopped working, had a great chat with me and fully endorsed me to wander around the farm. I shook his hand and thanked him for his kindness and was on my way.

EDOBID: 6267 Type 27
Note the LAA pit has been bricked over and the main door leading to the central well is protected by a locked steel door. A short hop over the ditch, and a climb later i was able ot document this PB as much as possible.
Slightly up the lane is detailed a 































Misc:











*EDOBID: 8688*











*EDOBID: 6277 Type 27*

The only visible part of the PB from the rear of the property. Though there is evidence from Park Lane Paradise this view from the main road is just a wall of ivy. I could not locate the AT block for this very reason. The rear area is being used as an allotment so i couldn't tramp around in there for too long.






Hopefully an enjoyable read for you all. Thanks for taking the time to view and read.


----------



## highcannons (Sep 30, 2011)

Bloody great stuff, you are certainly getting around. Thanks


----------



## Winch It In (Oct 1, 2011)

Cracking report fella, Great set of pics aswell.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 1, 2011)

Incredible stuff. That must have been some work to get to all those. Fab pics...love the light and shade.
Really enjoyed that. Thanks Senn.


----------



## krela (Oct 1, 2011)

Brilliant, thank you!

It is a bit addictive isn't it?


----------



## night crawler (Oct 1, 2011)

That was well done some serious concrete porn going on there that has got my juices flowing to get out again.


----------



## sennelager66 (Oct 1, 2011)

krela said:


> Brilliant, thank you!
> 
> It is a bit addictive isn't it?



It certainly is. I sat at work last night writing up the report. I use the A-Z to write up comments so i can refer back to them and ensure i get the report written while it is still fresh in my mind. It's a fantastic combination of exercise, photography and history. Is there anything better in life.


----------



## sennelager66 (Oct 1, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Incredible stuff. That must have been some work to get to all those. Fab pics...love the light and shade.
> Really enjoyed that. Thanks Senn.


I was seriously parched afterwards. I luckily found a Tesco Express to rehydrate and couldn't buy the drinks fast enough. I must take more drink with me on a hot day!!


----------



## RichCooper (Oct 1, 2011)

Another great set thanks mate


----------



## oldscrote (Oct 1, 2011)

Good stuff 66,really enjoy your postings.Them A/T blocks just seem to disappear into infinity.........................


----------



## jonney (Oct 1, 2011)

Cracking stuff there mate am loving these reports. Your getting as bad as the rest of us PB hunters, I'm terrible when I'm driving my wagon am always on the look out for them. Keep up the good work


----------



## Munchh (Oct 2, 2011)

Very good reporting on a large area. Thanks for posting.

Is that a displaced AT post laying between the cubes at 8479 or just a fence post?

When you get out in the woods and fields, the exploring has a more primal feel to it which has as much to do with the addiction for me.


----------



## sennelager66 (Oct 2, 2011)

Munchh said:


> Very good reporting on a large area. Thanks for posting.
> 
> Is that a displaced AT post laying between the cubes at 8479 or just a fence post?
> 
> When you get out in the woods and fields, the exploring has a more primal feel to it which has as much to do with the addiction for me.



I shall be back in the area again on Wednesday and shall go over the area running future along the tracks. It could well be an AT post but I shall get this confirmed. there are a few PB's just north of this location so I aim to catch there and travel further west.


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice mate its interesting how these have survived either forgotten about or adapted by locals for alternative uses


----------



## cptpies (Oct 3, 2011)

Another great report, you are giving Munchh a run for his money


----------



## sennelager66 (Oct 3, 2011)

Wednesday already planned. West of Cuffley heading towards Potters bar. 
Thanks CPT.


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 3, 2011)

You just get no idea of how much of this stuff there still is out there!


----------



## outkast (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Sennelager66, I have done the whole of the outer stop line from the M1 to loughton, well all the bits that still exist, I would be more than happy to join you for a stroll around that area sometime.


----------



## Munchh (Oct 3, 2011)

cptpies said:


> Another great report, you are giving Munchh a run for his money



Indeed capn, his enthusiasm is most welcome. Shows the desire to make his reports look good and read well. He's bang on for this forum.


----------



## sennelager66 (Oct 3, 2011)

Munchh said:


> Indeed capn, his enthusiasm is most welcome. Shows the desire to make his reports look good and read well. He's bang on for this forum.



Very kind words Munchh. Appreciated.


----------

